# Do Australian Employers Hire Even though the Applicant's Visa is still in process?



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

My visa application is currently in its final stage of review ( the online status shows that I and my family have already met all requirements except for my son's medicals which DIAC is still reviewing). I applied for GSM 175 as an accountant. I wonder if I can already start sending out job applications at this point and would my application get noticed?

Would Australian employers pay attention to applicants like me whose visas are still being processed?

Or would it be wiser if I apply for jobs only when I have the visa already and have moved in?


----------



## shubh80 (Jun 22, 2009)

may be try a MNC which has branch in aus in your own company,
then after 1-2 years start working towards a transfer

or try a consultancy to reach there and start attending interviews


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Shining Star said:


> My visa application is currently in its final stage of review ( the online status shows that I and my family have already met all requirements except for my son's medicals which DIAC is still reviewing). I applied for GSM 175 as an accountant. I wonder if I can already start sending out job applications at this point and would my application get noticed?
> 
> Would Australian employers pay attention to applicants like me whose visas are still being processed?
> 
> Or would it be wiser if I apply for jobs only when I have the visa already and have moved in?


There are people that have been successful in getting employment to go to Shining Star and actually then get an employer sponsorship visa though that can be in more specialised or medical type occupations.
And then there will be companies that actually advertise with a proviso for applicants to have Australian or New Zealand residency.
As most companies when advertising are looking to fill an immediate vacancy, if there are suitable applicants they'll generally give preference to someone already available.
But with numbers of accountants there's always a reasonable turnover occurring so if you have some desired locations and there are sizable companies that may have quite a few accountants employed advertising vacancies, there's always a chance that they'll have regular turnover, so putting yourself out there to indicate what you think your move date will be and asking whether it is thought they could have a vacancy or would otherwise be interested in you will certainly not hurt.
One thing for sure is that whereas most larger financial houses and a lot of accountants employers congregate in capitals and that is a big attraction for younger people, there'll also be accountancy requirements at a multitude of regional centres with hospitals, local government councils, state government department regional offices not to mention accountancy firms themselves and there can always be vacancies so as to lifestyle my tip is that it can be a lot better away from the capitals and plenty of locations to choose from along the coasts or inland a bit.


----------



## Shining Star (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestions, Wanderer and shubh80. I'll take them into consideration.


----------

